# riding music??



## lilbigtonka

what do yall listen too while riding or what you listen too if you were able to i listen to about everything everything from colt ford, brantley gilbert, country lil rap and a whole lotta rock from saliva, shinedown and everything in between i just love :rockn: out all the time


----------



## Metal Man

I'd be hear all day typing the music i listen to. Basically i like anything thats good. Rock,Blues,Old Country ( most new country blows) and very little rap.


----------



## phreebsd

Saving abel, disturbed, all classic rock, korn, slipknot, killswitch engage, 3 Days grace and much much more
Dangit now yer making me want a audio tube!


----------



## TX4PLAY

I listen to both kinds country.....and western!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

steve if you want one you know where to get it


----------



## 650Brute

Either Country or Heavy Metal. I'll take a lil rap in the summer when were riding creeks too.


----------



## cigaro

I listen to what ever the guy behind me is playing. Around her usually something country or some white boy trying to be a "brotha". At that point I mash the gas and drowd out the noise.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

i listen to the song muddiggers
its a bunch of ******** makin fun of the song hood ****a
but ******* style


----------



## Yesterday

i gotta have it.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

go to myspace and type muddiggers in the top search thing


----------



## Yesterday

yeah i found it, i giggled a little bit.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

haha
thaat is my favorite song
anyone got a myspace
if so look up southern pride and add me to your friends


----------



## phreebsd

dont forget the Puddle of Mudd


----------



## cookiexd40

well we start off the ride with some TEXAS country and then some rock...maybe some old school rock...gotta have the heavy metal, NONPOINT is mandatory lol...colt ford...and then all ends with the beer drinkin to willie, jason boland and others


----------



## snipe523

Usually Mudvayne or something of that sort for me.


----------



## sandman7655

How can you download that song mud diggers


----------



## phreebsd

pm'd ya the link
i put it on kick so you can download the audio from the video


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Well, I have 475 songs on my MP3 player, there is anything from classic rock, country, a little hip hop, Colt Ford (gotta have Mud Diggers), small amout of rap, and of course Nickleback, Kid Rock etc. I just set the mp3 player to suffle and let it go. Gotta have the tunes when I ride. A lot of people see the Audio Tube on my Brute and ask me what that is, when I tell them, they get a puzzeled look on the face, then I turn it on and there faces light up and there comment then is that is cool, then where did you get it? My answer is I built it and say it is very easy to do. Needless to say, my Audio Tube gets alot of attention...lol :rockn:


----------



## bigbrute09

hey phreebsd will you pm me that muddiggers song thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i forgot to put my mp3 player in something to keep it dry and fried it the first hour of our ride at red creek. spent the rest of the weekend with out tunes. it sucks will be prepared for the next ride.


----------



## muddnfool

i listen to slipknot disturbed puddle of mud and a little rap and lots of metal


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

bigbrute09 said:


> hey phreebsd will you pm me that muddiggers song thanks


 
You can download the song from Limewire.
Artist is Colt Ford, Name is Mud Diggers.

That is where I found the song.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

not sure if anyone has heard this song its rap and im not much into rap but its all about 4 Wheeles going deep. if you go to triangle atv.com 3/4 of the way down you can down load it for free


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> Saving abel, disturbed, all classic rock, korn, slipknot, killswitch engage, 3 Days grace and much much more
> Dangit now yer making me want a audio tube!


Holy crap I feel old! I don't think I've heard of any of these guys. 

Me - I listen to just about anything. Old rock (really old 50/60's), Classic Rock (80's), Beach Boys, Country (the newer stuff - not into Hank Snow), Nickleback, and now with the kids getting older, even some ...ahem...rap.


----------



## codyh

Rebel son- ******* piece of white trash, Drunk as a skunk,


----------



## qwackhead

gota have colt ford, bubba the love sponge (******* grammer), kid rock, AC/DC, and cant go without Hank Jr.


----------



## Striker

Ok, I searched, cant find. So if this is a thread point to it and delete this. I just couldnt find one here. This is by far the hardest topic I've ever had to answer so I wanna hear others. I think were gonna have some really interesting answers and possibly find new music/artist to listen too while riding!


On to the tunes! Lets be real, Music makes a change in us all. When that right song comes on, dont tell us your mood doesnt change and your heart rate doesnt go up. So this thread is about that! Music to your all! I want to know everything of what you listen too doing what. Cause if your like me, When I'm listening to music at work, I work faster and more effecient. (That may be sad and could be disputed on many many levels, but to me, it works) That being said, It works for me when I'm on my bikes woods racing. Currently working with 70+ acres of hills and fields. Were making trials and I hit a 20' steep as hill climb I would have never ever done. Did it listening to music. I lifted weights one day when I was in my bulk phase, Hit a all time bench press for me... yup, Listening to music. Music even gets people... "in the mood". Yeah you fellas that have a woman know what I'm talking about. It'll make you do all kinds of stuff and make you feel different. So, Mud in my Blood. Lets hear it, Im going to post this what I listen too. I know this is gonna be hard to "pick that song" so. Multiple songs are welcome, this is to enjoy the spread of them tunes for that mood! We all have moods for different things. ... *What do you listen to when you...* (if your moods are different put in bold so people can see easily. Im keeping mine simple)



*Riding* (on bike, not vehicle): (trail riding, bogs, motocross, woods racing, explain style and song and why): This is a huge debate for me, Cause I ride so many different styles...

Woods racing PRE WARM UP(riding to track, unloading, letting bike warm up, etc): Stuff like Thousand Foot Krutch.
Official War of Change Music Video by Thousand Foot Krutch - YouTube



Racing in helmet: Full blown anything that makes my blood boil and heart beat 3x and I cant hear anything other then a bike near me and viewing the trees in front of me to where I zone out and see where I can go off-track on a hard berm in the woods and a shortcut I can bust through (Thank you bark busters says my knuckles and wrist). For example: Trivium.
Trivium - Strife [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


Now its 4x4 time and in the water/mud: Usually were out drinking and just playing around pulling eachother out just taking videos, Got a bunch of buddies and girls your just playing in the mud, we usually crank Floria Georgia Line, seems to fit the situation perfectly 100% of the time.
Florida Georgia Line - Round Here - YouTube





*Riding* (Vehicle riding to work etc): I listen to all kinds, but 90% of the time its Octane radio on Sirius XM. This song has been rocking my brains out. The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows. ...... and for you guys.. who in the world would have thought Cindy Lou Who would have turned out so.........hot...
The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows (Official Audio) - YouTube


*Riding WITH A PASSENGER * (Vehicle again, I have to change tone, my people I ride with just dont enjoy the stuff I listen too.) I change to the Highway on Sirius XM, Its awesome music, Laid back too, I basicly enjoy every song on that, its basicly my highway music half the time when I'm alone as well, so cant post a song on this, love em all, mostly country. Florida Georgia Line, Dierks, Etc



*Working on your bike* (brand/flavor beer/liqour as well): Lets be real, this **** goes down. Often.


I listen to depends on the price of the part I have to replace, usually its hard rock, about 95% of the time. Like Five Finger Death Punch. and its Nattie Lite, cause I'm so broke at this time I cant afford much.
Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube

The other 10% is the finally laid back thank god its all back together and works feeling. So I listen to Dierks Bently. Drinking on some ice cold Crown Royal or Apple Pie made with Homemade White Lightning.
Dierks Bentley - Tip It On Back [Full Studio Version] - YouTube





*Working out*: Five Finger Death Punch... All the way.
Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube

On the way home cool down eating and protein intake: Big K.R.I.T.
Big K.R.I.T - "Somedayz" (Dir. John Colombo) - YouTube




*Being at Work* (if you can listen to music, if some of you can): Usually its anything for me, I work with alot of differnet people of different ages, so I have headphones on or listen when no one is in the room on my computer. Its ranging from County all the way to Hard rock to Rap. I listen to all music. So cant post a a link or song on that one.


*Just won enough money on 2$ scratch lottery ticket to pay for brand new front differential* in my Brute Force(other other atv if you have):

and just so you know, That has happened. So, it can happen to anyone.
"The Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy", and ALOT ALOT of Apple Pie home made shine and atleast two cans of Grizzly wintergreen (We would get one bolt out, spend 5 minutes talking and drinking then another).. I dont really remember much after finally getting my old diff out and getting drove home by the girl.
The Notorious B.I.G. - "Juicy" - YouTube


----------



## Leelord337

at rallies I plan to play "what does the fox say" reallll loud, lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

Mostly I listen to metal. While riding I like to hear good drinking songs mostly outlaw country like Rebel Son, Whiskey **** and Hank III. I absolutey cannot stand rap, hip-hop or country rap(C-RAP), but I tolerate it because it makes the girls in short shorts dance, which makes me happy, happy, happy


----------



## RoadHazard

Muddy Brute Force said:


> You can download the song from Limewire.
> Artist is Colt Ford, Name is Mud Diggers.
> 
> That is where I found the song.


Be very careful using applications like limewire. Its an easy way to get sued and thrown in jail for pirating. It's safer to use a bit torrent client, but still not safe. Another great way is to use "Youtube downloader" and rip the songs from youtube and convert them to mp3. I have yet to find something I want not on Youtube.

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

On a different note.. There are a lot of "offroad/ mudding themed" music out there. Colt ford-Muddigger, Big Smo-Kuntry Boy Swag, The Lacs-Kicking Up Mud, Mocassin Creek and more I can't remember. I can look at my stuff tonight and post band w/ song title.


----------



## adamwedge

The Black Dahlia Murder, SwishaHouse, Chris Knight, Turnpike Troubadors etc etc


----------

